# 1st time, cfl & t5 only, indoor dirt, $100 invested



## poop-dog (Sep 24, 2009)

This all just started on a whim. Had some old bagseed and threw on in a pot outdoors just for the heck of it. That has led me here. 2 weeks flowering, total noobie. Love the forum and I have learned allot. I am not sure when along the pics, but I fimmed twice and topped once. The whole veg time I used miracle grow liquid feed every watering. For flowering I used general hydroponics bloom formula and molasses for the dirt. Water was 6.5 or close to it for the grow. The dirt is just regular old potting soil. Luckily got a girl, you will see later on.

Lets begin.:holysheep:  

#1 *6/29/09* - Just sprouted outside.
#2 *7/08/09* - 
#3 & 4 *7/13/09* - Transplanted and moved indoors. Overwatering!!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 24, 2009)

very exciting good luck on your grow...love the green!


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 24, 2009)

#1 *7/25/09* - moved back outdoors to help dry out.
#2 & 3 *7/28/09* - moved in, setup the cfl. Still recovering from over watering. Thinking I did my topping around here. Already fimmed twice.


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 24, 2009)

*looking good man just be careful of pest from bringing outside to inside. looking good though what kinda cfl's u running?*


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 24, 2009)

# 1 & 2 *8/2/09* 
# 3/4/5 *8/25/09* - I was under watering at this point but I got it back into control. Things seem to be going well. Lights are on a 14 / 10 schedule. I know it's odd and close to 12/12, but that what I could do.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 24, 2009)

2 reflectors have y splitters in them with 2 5000 kelvin 14 watt a piece and 1 6500 kelvin 32 watt.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 24, 2009)

# 1 & 2 *9/3/09*- Just :watchplant:and:watchplant:

# 3 *9/7/09* - Took 2 clones from the bottom. Used Olivias cloning gel and 1.5 x 1.5 rockwool cubes. Put them in the bucket with the 12 inch 10k kelvin flouro. Misted them twice daily.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 24, 2009)

# 1/2/3 *9/9/09* - Got my T5. 55 watts x 2, 2700 or 3000 kelvin, can't remember. They claim 10,000 lumen output. Started 12/12 today. Updated pic of the clones. No roots yet.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 24, 2009)

# 1 & 2 *9/14/09* - Setup my cfls in there. Now all 2700 kelvin. 5 cfl bulbs used again, just to help the lower branches get some light.

#3 *9/16/09* - Looks like some flowering to me!


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 24, 2009)

# 1/2/3 *9/16/09* - Updated clones. Showing roots after about 10 days. Feeling pretty good at this point. Misted everyday and sprayed the cubes down good every couple days.

My clone thread - http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46798


----------



## BBFan (Sep 24, 2009)

Great job ****-dog!

I've never grown with fluoros or cfl's, but it looks like you've got some nice tight growth.  Very impressive.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 24, 2009)

These are from *9/18/09 - 9/22/09*

Just updates and some flowering pics. I am happy so far. Finally 2 weeks into flower. The lower leaves have been turning yellow and starting to drop slowly. I have been feeding nutes/watering every other day for 4 cycles. Then I do a water with no nutes. I keep the pre-mixed water in the fridge. I will pull it out a few hours before I water and hook up my aerator to it. I water 1/4 of 2 1/4 quarts. It is a 5 gallon bucket and I would say that I get about 15 cc's runoff. Runoff currently is ph'd at 6.8, a tad high. Comments, complaints, suggestions, all welcome. I will update once or twice a week as to what is going on.

I plan to attempt the 2 clones with roughly the same setup if all ends well. Thinking some lst/scrog next time. The clones have been planted in dirt since Monday 9/22/09. No pics yet but they are doing just swell.

I started reading on here about a week or two after she sprouted. Why did I go all flouro? Cheapness, heat factors, being stubborn etc. I had read many posts saying that flouros are not the way to go so I kind of "had" to give it a go. Just keep 'em close and watch close, anyone can do it!

Not to shabby for $100 bucks on a whim. I have really enjoyed it.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking bushy over there ****-dog! Very nice. I'd keep the t5's on top, and surround the plant on all sides with cfl reflectors. You can grow some awsome colas that way, at least in my experience. If you could create a wall around the plant with reflectors, you won't be disapointed . Sure you'd have to go out and purchase a few more reflectors and bulbs, but your end product will be worth the extra cost :ccc: . 

Your plant is looking beautiful so far, keep it up !


----------



## BBFan (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey ****-Dog-

Looking good.  IMHO it's a little early in flower for any significant yellowing of the older fan leaves.  It will happen as the plant matures, but at 2 weeks it's a little early.

If I could make a suggestion:  Flowering plants love aridity and also should be allowed to dry out between waterings.  Wait until the soil is backing away from the edges of the pot.  Anything you can do to decrease humidity at this point will also aid in increased trich development (at least according to everything I've read and my personal grow experience), and reduce the chance of bud rot and mold.  I try to get humidity down to under 40%.

But any way you look at it, for $100.00, you're going to end up with the best bag of weed you ever had.  That said though, looks like you got the growing bug and are going to keep going from here.

Good luck to you.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks all! I have really enjoyed this so far. My dirt always backs away from the bucket so I am always at a loss at when to water. I had thought its root bound but everyone has said that a plant this size cannot be root bound in a 5 gallon bucket. So I wait until the dirt is dry a few inches down, but its hard to tell because its just a big root ball! I will check it once the lights come on as I was set to water with nutes today.

I had another post about the leaves and it led to my ph being off but my ph is pretty accurate, the new digital meter is soooo easy btw. I am thinking the leaves dropping has to do with amount of light and airflow at the bottom now, but I seriously have no clue.

thanks!


----------



## frankcos (Sep 25, 2009)

looking good.keep it up.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 26, 2009)

All from *9/25/09* - today...

The bottom is really starting to thin out. If the rest of the plant didn't look healthy I would be freaking out! Kind of am.... Still hoping it will stop.

I raised the T5 up about 1 inch and moved all the cfl's in. The top few leaves looked as if they where getting burned. Slightly turning lighter green to spots of yellow. I added another fan as well to increase the airflow / cooling.

Also added some bud pics. The pistils are turning such a nice pink/red color. The cam didn't do them justice. The clones are "chillin" outside getting some sun. It's dark now or I would snap some pics.

Thanks!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 26, 2009)

Looking good! I'd really like to see her grow some big buds. I like your t5 reflector... that thing must have cost a pretty dollar huh? All the best!


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 26, 2009)

It was $69.99 new. Hence my cheap - o grow 

I really like it though. It pushes allot of light out at practically zero heat. I plan to use it primarily to veg with the 6500k bulbs. Then add the cfl's in to flower my two clones next go. Keeping my fingers crossed. If I keep this up it will be my main clone / veg light. Then a 400 watt hps for flower.


----------



## poop-dog (Sep 30, 2009)

*9/30/09 - 3 weeks flowering today. *

Turning more yellow and the bottom is continuing to thin. There is still no smell and zero amount of growth. Well, at least the buds are growing, but the plant is not. I am now watering every third day. Thinking of upping my nutes. Added another fan. Pistils are turning from pink to red.

The buds all small. The bag seed this came from was called pop corn. Hence the small nuggage. Could I expect more than an ounce at harvest?. I have 2 main cola's. However there are about 6 decent ones total.

I have sampled some of the fallen leaves and it kicks my butt. 1 good and 2 medium bong hits and I am staring at myself in the mirror, wondering why I am staring at myself. Literally.  :watchplant: 

Thanks


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 7, 2009)

*10/7/09 - 4th week of flower*

Buds are slowly getting bigger. Still no smell and STILL NO VERTICAL GROWTH! Pisses me off! Probably for the best considering my lights output. Anyway, she is dropping about 4 or so big fan leaves every day. Seems to be pretty happy though.  

Watering every 2 to 3 days currently. Roughly 24 ounces with nutes and molasses 3 times before 1 water only watering. The dirt sucks, its become really hard and compact. That is definitely a must change next try. I have 2 main colas going on. There are about 4 lower that don't get as much light but still doing well.

PH in and out is between 6.3 - 6.8. I think I still have a overheating problem in the room. I am pretty sure I lost one of the clones but the other is growing quickly.

How many more weeks should I expect before harvest. Have not got a microscope yet... Should I up my nutes? She is pretty tough. Can anyone tell by the pics / size of the bud if I am not dosing enough? She is not burning at all and all through veg she liked liquid miracle grow. 

Thanks!


----------



## BBFan (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey ****-Dog-

If you're nuteing 3 times and plain watering once- I certainly wouldn't up my nutes.  Maybe even cut back a little- nute every other watering.

You're losing a lot of fan leaves.  Are they actually falling off or are you pulling them off?

Your plant looks sativa dominant- you probably have at least another 4 to 6 weeks to go.

Happy growing and good luck!  Keep it green.


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't pull them off, but I tap them off. 
Let me guess no bueno? 
I just tell myself, "It wont hurt it".


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 8, 2009)

Help! Pimp down.. Code 1130. Pimp in distress!!! lol - Friday after next

anyway

So I have been trying to not water as often, waiting 2 to 3 days in lieu of every other day. Everything I have read and been told is that I water way to much. The last watering was Monday, today is Thursday. She looked like this about 18 hours ago but I had to go. I am about to water her. 

This is past when I should water correct? Or, is this about right?

thanks


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 9, 2009)

So I just watered some fresh water, no nutes or molasses. Ph was at 6.0 bc my ph has been rising. Runoff was at 7.1. What is causing the rise? Is it the nutes or just the crappy soil?

I heavily misted the soil first this time with my 6.5 ph'd water that I use for my clones. I then waited a couple minutes then watered. It really helped the amount of water the soil appeared to accept. Go me


----------



## captain1 (Oct 9, 2009)

can you take a pic of the soil? how compact is it? Could you add some new soil to help the prob?


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't want to add the stress of messing with the roots while trying to replace some of the soil. No pics of the soil and the lights are off right now. I can take some later tonight. She does look a ton better today for the brief second I saw her..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you have good air movement?  Are you bringing in fresh air and exhausting out "stale" air?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 9, 2009)

Since waiting two-3 days made her look like that, she probably needs watering every day or 2 with your conditions. Those buds look yummy!


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 9, 2009)

The fans do not turn on until the lights do. So the air moves well for 12 hours. When the lights are off there is no air movement. It does not get hot when the lights are off however it does get warm when the lights are on. There is probably a 10 to 15 degree swing.

They look yummy to me as well. Cannot even imagine the day I get my first real sample. So, is letting her get that thirsty bad? I was told in another thread it wouldn't hurt? I thought it could cause stress but I am still in my first learning curve.

Thanks


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 9, 2009)

Plant dehydration could possibly affect growth, but I wouldn't be willing to say that for a fact... I'm no expert here. 

First harvest is always a special time... I remember my first harvest, it was out of this world, had a big smile on my face the whole time.


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 9, 2009)

*10/9/09* - Clone and baby pics.

So I took 2 clones about 1 month ago. You can see in 1 of the pics 1 did not seem to make it. I moved her outside, maybe mother nature can take over for me. That 1 never recovered from under watering. No roots poking out of the rockwool anymore.

1 week ago I planted 3 more seeds outside due to the 1 clone dying and 2 days ago they all sprouted. I moved them in with the clone today. They are only under 1 cfl but I have more for them. They will veg under the t5 once its done flowering. 

When is it cool to top for the first time? She seems small yet but I want to get in early. I only plan to grow 2 this time, not 4. Lets hope one of the 3 babies is a girl. I really want to do a scrog or at least some training this time, I just need to read allot more about it. I def don't fully get how exactly to do the scrog correctly.





			
				MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Plant dehydration could possibly affect growth, but I wouldn't be willing to say that for a fact... I'm no expert here.
> 
> First harvest is always a special time... I remember my first harvest, it was out of this world, had a big smile on my face the whole time.



I am having way more fun than I thought I would. I actually never even considered it would be enjoyable but it sure is. Shopping for supplies, browsing this forum, and caring for her have all been really cool.


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looking good =)


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 9, 2009)

one thing that i've found out over the years is that if you over water a plant consistently, it will get used to that water, and will come to need it. i am watering every 4-5 days, and i let it get pretty droopy before i water it, and it works out awesomely. the droopiness is just the plant's way of saying it is thirsty. imo, if you don't give the plant enough time to get droopy in between waterings, you're watering it too much.


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 10, 2009)

Watching for droopy, then watering? That I can do!


----------



## BBFan (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree that waiting for it to droop before watering again is the way to go- but to me it looks like you waited a little too long.

But she sure is a heavy drinker if she's in a 5 gal pail and needs to be watered every 2-3 days.  How much do you give her at each watering?  Mine go about 7 days between watering and they get 3/4 to 1 gallon each time.


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 10, 2009)

I really do not water much volume. Last time was about the most and I watered roughly 36 ounces, or about 28% of a gallon. I had about 30cc's of runoff from that also which tells me that I did not over water.

I think that misting the soil first really helped more of the soil absorb the water. The soil even looks better now. I will try it next time and hopefully I can get this in check. She overall looks happier and fewer leaves are turning yellow. Can't wait for the lights to come on today so I can pull up a chair, make a nice drink, and :watchplant:

Thanks


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 10, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I agree that waiting for it to droop before watering again is the way to go- but to me it looks like you waited a little too long.


I don't really think that he waited too long, that's how i like my plant to be like before i give her a drink. think about how you drink water, do you drink water whenever you get the slightest urge, or do you wait until your mouth is really dry before you take the time to get a drink? i usually wait until i'm really thirsty, and then the water is sooooo much more refreshing. i have just always assumed that it would be the same for plants, that they would make better use of the water (and food) if you wait for it to really need the water before giving it to them. 

to each their own i guess.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 10, 2009)

Smot_poker said:
			
		

> I don't really think that he waited too long, that's how i like my plant to be like before i give her a drink. think about how you drink water, do you drink water whenever you get the slightest urge, or do you wait until your mouth is really dry before you take the time to get a drink? i usually wait until i'm really thirsty, and then the water is sooooo much more refreshing. i have just always assumed that it would be the same for plants, that they would make better use of the water (and food) if you wait for it to really need the water before giving it to them.
> 
> to each their own i guess.


 
IMHO that's bad for people and bad for plants.  When the leaves start to lose turgidity, the plant is asking for water.  Turgor pressure helps move nutrients and sugars through the plant and aids in transpiration, aids in light absobtion (by keeping leaves erect) and CO2 processing- all in all a necessary process- it even helps the roots spread further.  What I saw in that picture was stems starting to droop- and to me that seems too much.  But that's just my opinion.

But, it works for you, that's great.  Like so many other things about growing this wonderful plant, there are many ways to achieve the desired result!  Happy growing!


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. The stems where indeed drooping as well and she really lost all her "form". I think I will water once it shows some droop but wont try and let it get this far next time. Good to know she will bounce right back!

I was checking her out and the trichs are now visible to the naked eye. I was a bit close with my lens but some still showed. I will head on down to radio shack soon and pick up a microscope or something similar. 

There was actually a tiny bit of smell today. Made me smile.


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 11, 2009)

How old is she?


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 11, 2009)

I never thought about it... 111 days today. If weed years, are anything like dog years, she should be headed to Florida any day now to retire.

I was hoping for a Halloween harvest, but a Thanksgiving harvest is maybe better? Wake up late, hit the 'rents house up, head home stuffed, then finally sample my first grow... Priceless...


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 13, 2009)

*10/11/09 - 5th week flower*

Trichs are really starting to show. I think she is about to start to droop for some water. The falling leaves have really slowed. Maybe 1 every couple days. The leaves yellowing have increased. Currently no issues.

Thanks


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking good. Will be a nice personal smoke for sure :bong1:


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 13, 2009)

It is definitely not a crazy grow, but honestly it turned out to be more than I expected. I like to start things small before trying to go bigger. I get bored easily with things so jumping in fully is not best for me.

Other than sampling a few leaves it will be my first smoke this year. It just is not available in these parts. I just hope the buds double before harvest?! It think they will, probably another month to go. Next grow will be 2 in dirt with a HPS 400 watt for flowering, maybe a 250. I will keep the t5 for vegging. Grow three will be 2 to 4 plants in a DWC setup scrogged.

I would love to get some autos. I just do not feel safe ordering seeds.

Thanks!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

nice grow. i see your lighting your lighting next time run scrog and im sure you'll yield a little more


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 13, 2009)

That looks  a lot  like  Marijuana ............................





Enjoy


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 13, 2009)

Dammit, no wonder my "oregano" smells like a skunk!


----------



## mrellis419 (Oct 16, 2009)

Your plant looks great can't wait to see your clones grow up. Check out my first plant.
hxxp://www(DOT)youtube.com/watch?v=AlcrY4n4bxc


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you notice her getting bigger and fatter with each passing day? How is the thc production coming along?  :watchplant:


----------



## poop-dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Oddly enough since the day I put her on 12/12 she stopped growing vertically and horizontally. Luckily the buds are growing though!:ignore:

I can see a difference every other day or so. I think she is speeding up a bit these days.
*
Mrellis419* I checked out your video on youtube, and although I like the setup, you need to get all those bulbs within 1 - 4 inches from the top and side of your plant(I skimmed it, you only have the one plant yes?). Some false walls would help a bunch too. Maybe some white cardboard and tape??

*MeNtAlPaTiEnT*, the thc you ask? I just snapped some pics and now have my favorite pic of all time. Thanks a ton for that! It is nothing compared to these other high dollar name brand seed grows, but I am loving it. You should be able to zoom in pretty well on the trichs. I think I have several weeks left still. Lookin' forward to Thanksgiving!

Thanks guys!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 17, 2009)

Haha awsome pics poopdog. Look at those thricomes shine!


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 4, 2009)

*8 weeks flower*

Things having been going swell. I did however realize I have been only using about 1/3 the amount of nutes I should be. She is just about to droop and ask for some water so she is not as perky as normal right now. I need a jewelers rouge for sure. Any guesses how much longer she will need? 

thanks


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 21, 2009)

*10.5 weeks flowering today

*I am cutting her down in about 5 minutes. Just got my microscope and the trics are 50/50 amber cloudy. Here are some pics. They look so much bigger out of the closet. What do you think for $100 under flouros? Any guess on the dry weight? I will post some more pics once they are dried out.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bonghits4jesus (Nov 21, 2009)

****-dog said:
			
		

> *10.5 weeks flowering today
> 
> *I am cutting her down in about 5 minutes. Just got my microscope and the trics are 50/50 amber cloudy. Here are some pics. They look so much bigger out of the closet. What do you think for $100 under flouros? Any guess on the dry weight? I will post some more pics once they are dried out.
> 
> Thanks again!



Looks good!! :afroweed:


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 21, 2009)

Just cut her down. There was zero smell during any of the growth but after cutting her down my hands smell very strongly of pine sol.

If she would have grown at all during flowering I think I would have had a better harvest. Considering this was my first grow I am pretty happy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2009)

I grew some really nice Buds under a 4ft 6 tube 30,000 Lums Setup, from start to finish. I used 4 2700K and 2 6500K tubes.


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 21, 2009)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I grew some really nice Buds under a 4ft 6 tube 30,000 Lums Setup, from start to finish. I used 4 2700K and 2 6500K tubes.



Thanks dude! I doubt if I even had 13k lumen output. Next time I am ordering a HPS for flowering. This was just a trial run.


----------



## BBFan (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice Job ****-Dog!

Truly an awesome grow.  As far as investments, your ROI is staggering.  I usually find dry weight to be about 16% of wet weight.

Congratulations!  Happy Smoking!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2009)

I got ya.
Yeah,they have new T5 tubes that put out 5000 Lums. My buds were nice and dence,,even with T5's.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 21, 2009)

Awsome harvest! Flowering only one plant with floros works really well. Looks like you had some nice density on those buds. Good work!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice grow especially for the first time.  Not a bad harvest for T5 and CFL's.  :bong2:


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I think my next harvest will be more up to par with you seasoned veterans. I have learned allot here. Main things being ph, watering appropriately, and using my nutes how I should be.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 22, 2009)

Will you be sticking with your current light set-up or will you be upgrading anytime soon?


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 22, 2009)

I am really tempted to try again with the meager setup just to see what I could do with what I know now.

I won't though. I have 1 clone from this grow and two new seedlings going that I will use the T5 for vegging. I already have the bulbs for it, bought both sets when I bought the light. I will then buy a 400 or 600 watt HPS for flowering. I will continue with the general hydroponics nutes.


----------



## Conquistador (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice work ****-Dog! Congrats on the awesome first  grow.
Good smoke or are you still waiting for Turkey day?

Being a newbie to growing I am amazed with this wonderful little plant. What do you think was your biggest oversight or error?
Also do you think the lack of scent was due to the strain or something you did?
That is my biggest worry when mine start to flower. There was a soft smell before but after making one of the DIY odor fans, it smells like clean laundry. I am working on a air filter box now.


----------



## poop-dog (Nov 23, 2009)

Conquistador said:
			
		

> Nice work ****-Dog! Congrats on the awesome first  grow.
> Good smoke or are you still waiting for Turkey day?
> 
> Being a newbie to growing I am amazed with this wonderful little plant. What do you think was your biggest oversight or error?
> ...



I will have a sample on Turkey day for sure but I am pretty much waiting a few weeks to let it dry out. My biggest oversight was lack of planning. The whole grow I waited to long or just did not have the supplies I needed and had to rush out and get them at the last moment. Getting a good handle on when to water would come in second. Lastly, keeping my PH spot on was my last issue. A digital meter makes it soooo easy, I highly recommend..

I really got lucky with the no smell. It is definitely a strain thing. Generally they really pick up allot of odor during flowering from what I have read. I am glad I took clones of her and still have some extra seeds. 

Good luck and *green mojo*!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 26, 2009)

hey **** dog that plant looks amazing well done man.

ps you sure take some massive clones suppose it beats having to veg for ages once rooted.

im along for the ride btw.

**** its all done and dusted anyway **** that a great result from those lamps and your apprenticeship is over and ya passed.

t4


----------



## Hardcore-Blaza (Nov 27, 2009)

they look great considering the lights arnt hid powerfull keep it up


----------

